# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Angina co jeść

## Agnieszka

Witam

Moje 10 letnia córka od dwóch dni choruje na anginę. Ma temperaturę, katar, węzły chłonne są powiększone. Nawet nie wstaje z łóżka, bo kręci się jej w głowie.
Mam takie pytanie co ma podawać do jedzenia i picia mojej córce, aby choroba szybko przeszła i żeby jej nie zaszkodziło?

----------

